# Can finally take my small and medium dogs everywhere.



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok, we're not ready for single tracks yet :nono: But it's nice to take the dogs on long rides. After they run and get tired, they can catch a free ride.

Got a cement mixing bucket and put it on top of the pizza rack. Works awesome! Small dog in the rear basket is 19 lbs while the black lab in the front is 50 lbs. The bike is a Cero-One - kind of a sports utility e-bike:


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

this is so awesome!


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

Finally got around to making a video:






This is perfect for the coming hot summer days, where the asphalt may be too hot for them to run to the beach. And in the hot sun, they also get tired very quickly.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I used to pull my dog (RIP) around in a really beat up bike trailer and get a lot of funny looks, I bet you cause full on car accidents from all the rubbernecking! That's awesome!

-Walt


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Just wow. Smile!


----------

